# Pike Island Pool



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

I am new to this site and would like to thank everyone for the valuable information. This is one of my favorite sites to check everyday. 

I have been targeting the mouths of entering creeks and have been rather successful. Although limited to a few hours each day, I have been reelin' in sauger consistently without the use of minnows. The only problem I've been having is keeping the drum off my hook. No walleye yet, but I am sure they are in there.
Yesterday I caught two drum and two sauger within an hour. One sauger was 18". Gona hit the Ohio again in a few hours to keep luck in my favor.


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

what are you catching the drum on? and where? if you dont mind telling me.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been consistently catching drum in the mouth of Harmon Creek, believe it or not. They have been biting better than anything else. Maybe I will see you down there sometime. Good Luck


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

I need to hit Pike Island on the Ohio side since its so close to home.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fyi...Pike Island pool runs from *above* the Pike Island dam to just below the New Cumberland dam


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info.....Harmon Creek is in the Pike Pool along with all the other tributaries I've been doing good in. I try to concentrate my efforts close to home due to "time constraints", i.e. wife and kids. I wish I had more time to hit the Hannibal Pool more often during the winter months.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No problem. People get it confused thinking it is below Pike. Plus, it gives me a better idea where you're gettin' your fish. Not that I'm gonna hit those areas....probably couldn't find em if I tried. I'll stick to my normal haunts anyhow....right close to the NC dam and a few spots just above it!


----------

